# My new 1964 Stingray...Can you guess color?



## rlhender (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is my new addition to the family 1964


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 20, 2012)

*Radiant Coppertone*

Radiant Coppertone. What do I win?


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jun 21, 2012)

*Radiant coppertone,  with...*

A solid fork!   Do I  win anything?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2012)

Great bike, but those early seats reall were ewegly!


----------

